# Chasin ****



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah....that's the life right there for sure...WOW!!!! Awesome.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Great video!


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

That was one of the best videos I have seen


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotta give credit where credit is due. One the of guys is Captain Greg Dini, who guides out of New Orleans and the Florida Panhandle. Here is his site:

http://flywaterexpeditions.com/


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Great video!!!!!


----------



## SeriousTackle (Sep 29, 2011)

what a great video


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

i have alreadey shot some lures for next years adventure for boca grande pass, cant wait for May to get here and go back fo another week of fishing


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

That was a great video, difinitely professionaly made!


----------



## Kiteboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------

